# CRMW opinions....



## AEP (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I are considering CMRW after a few negative IUI's and IVF at IVF Wales. We have saved hard and would love to hear any comments, advice, experiences from those who have been seen at CRMW to know that we are choosing wisely. I know its a new (ish) clinic so there isnt much in the way of stats that are available, as far as I can find anyway! 

would love to hear the good, the bad and the anything else!!

many thanks


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

I cannot recommend CRMW enough. Everyone there is fantastic. They're all very supportive, friendly and approachble. I'm currently undergoing my first ICSI cycle there and have a scan there tomorrow.

Amanda (the consultant) and Lyndon (embryologist) and Debs (nurse) are the best in the field. Have you looked at their website?

http://www.crmw.co.uk/

They have lots of info on all the staff there such as their backgrounds and experience.

The people they bring in to do the surgical work are also the best available. The unit is very clean and relaxing and there is always someone available on the other end of the phone. Unlike IVF Wales they are open for longer and 7 days a week.

My fiancee had surgical sperm retrieval there and Amanda called the same day in the evening to check that he was ok and also fed us tea and toast whilst we were there!

They regulary have open evenings which you can go along to for free and meet the staff, have a look around and they also tell you about the services they offer and the procedures available etc. I went to the open evening back in April with my fiancee and we knew straight awat that we didn't want to go anywhere else for our treatment.

Also compared to other private clinic their prices are very reasonable. They don't try to sell you their services, they appear to genuinly care about helping couples and individuals to get pregnant.

I really cannot recommend them enough. If you have any other questions please feel free to pm me xxx

Hope this helps, take care xxx


----------



## Louise74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello

I am in total agreement with Emnige my experience of CRMW has been fantastic. I am about to start my 2nd round of ICSI with them.

I went to IVF Wales first and didn't have a good experience so was nervous last time until I met the team they are so supportive, professional and put you at ease - I honestly couldn't recommend them enough. 

The whole experience has been really positive - I am now having acupuncture there too which is also very good.

They really believe and care in what they are doing and I would have no reservations in recommending them - you get a really personal service


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lou74 - I'm also having acupuncture with Pauline who came recommended through CRMW, she's fab! Why don't you come and join us CRMW ladies on the CRMW thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264888.0

All the best xxxx


----------



## Louise74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks I will do now


----------

